# Made a trip to the Honda dealer after work



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Well after watching some YouTube videos on the HS720 and thinking “man one of those would be handy for those light snowfalls”, I made some calls while at work and tracked this down and went and picked it up while the Honda promo discounts were on. 

It’s so cute, I’m pretty sure I could put it through the HSM1336i LOL


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

They're much faster than two stage blowers and will remove a surprising amount of snow. Congrats.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Uh-Oh... Now you're in the Snowblowers Anonymous gang; three strikes!


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes I know, just doing my part to make sure we don’t have much snow this year lol.

Actually have this hiding in storage too. :devil:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

snowblower anonymous convention this summer in Reno just like last year.

I'm paying for all the rooms at the GSR ( google it ) and buffett dinner and limo service to the Spice House ( gentleman's club )

last year was unbelievable. I even paid for all the lap dances.

( must have at least 3 snowblowers to qualify )


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> snowblower anonymous convention this summer in Reno just like last year.
> 
> I'm paying for all the rooms at the GSR ( google it ) and buffett dinner and limo service to the Spice Club ( gentleman's club )
> 
> ...



Sweet! Can’t wait!


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Good for you, thats why I have my little Toro....
I use it on the back deck
edit -> When do I get my lapdance, I have 3 blowers.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I think it’s going to save me a lot of shoveling, we get lots of 2” dustings and usually just shovel it off the driveway, or if deeper push to one side and blow it off. But now will use this little guy to clear it, and with deeper snow will be nice for cleaning up small spots out back where a big blower can’t go.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I love it!! Very cute. Great also for clearing deeper snow off of more inaccessible places with delicate surfaces like decks, patios etc.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I love it!! Very cute. Great also for clearing deeper snow off of more inaccessible places with delicate surfaces like decks, patios etc.


I finally broke down and got an older Honda 520 and 621 after watching some you-tube videos on these little guys. pretty impressive. can't wait to try them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> I finally broke down and got an older Honda 520 and 621 after watching some you-tube videos on these little guys. pretty impressive. can't wait to try them.


These little machines are now indispensable to me and handle 90% of my snowblowing needs. Wish I had them 10 years ago.


----------

